# Assoziationstypen in UML



## andreassin (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich steh kurz vor ner Prüfung, in der es u.a. um OODesign mit UML geht.
Mache mir bei der Ermittlung der Assoziationstypen zwischen den Objekten ständig nen Knoten ins Hirn.
Kennt jemand ne Seite im Netz, auf der ich ein paar Übungsbeispiele (möglichst mit Lösung) finde?


----------

